# Shell dweller tank mates?



## Jaciesla

I am planning on setting up an 39 gallon aquarium with my favorite little shellie, lamprologus ornatipinnis "Kigoma" 
I would like to also add another species or two to the tank because its rather large for a colony of shellies. Other than some type of cat fish, pleco, or loach to keep the tank clean, I have come up with the following:

Xenotilapia enantiopus
Tanganicodus irsacae
Tropehus
Feather fins
Julies
long finned mikrogeophagus ramirezi
Apistogramma cacatuoides

Please let me know if any of these fish are suitable tank mates for the shellies. Any advice is appreciated :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome

A small Julidochromis like Gombe would work...start with six juveniles and plan to remove extras when a pair forms. The tank is 36" long, right?


----------



## Jaciesla

Yeah the length is 36" long. I like Julies but to be honest they are my least favorite choice.


----------



## DJRansome

Shellies are a bottom dweller, so you would not want another, especially in a small 36"tank. So Xenos are out.

Rams like soft water and no aggression, so they are out.

Tropheus and featherfins need a larger tank.

IDK about Apistos and gobies might be possible, but someone else will have to chime in about them.


----------



## Jaciesla

Thank you for your response DJ. Alright, so some species have been eliminated. How about Chalinochromis brichardi, Paracyprichromis nigripinnis, or Neolamprologus caudopunctatus. I think Gobies are great little fish too though. Also, when I said Julies were my least favorite, I meant because of the similar color- I have nothing against the fish its self


----------



## DJRansome

Brichardi will try/succeed to kill everything in the tank when they spawn, they are safer in a species-only tank.

Caudopunctatus also like the shells...I'd choose something else if you already have shellies.

Paracyps should work, six individuals. They like caves high up so you would want to add some structures to the tank for them.


----------



## Jaciesla

Well then its decided, I shall plan for some paracyps. Thank you again  So how do you suggest going about making structures for them? Possibly a glass shelf or something of this sort? 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/eshopps-str ... -hole-13in

I bought a 15 pack of cichlid stones not too long ago and I figure the shelf would hold some okay.


----------



## Southcoaster

DJ is getting confused between Chalinochromis Brichardi and Neolamprologus Brichardi. Chalinochromis would work out fine, I keep 4 with Multifasciatus and they show very little aggression.

Paracyps are a good choice, how about Altolamprologus?


----------



## Jaciesla

Okay so do the Paracyps still require a shelving structure of some sort? Arent Altolamprologus shell dwellers as well? I have heard you are not supposed to mix different species because of how territorial they can become. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## DJRansome

Altolamps are rock dwellers like Julidochromis. Paracyps need caves up high, but not necessarily shelves. I've heard of people having success with slate leaning against the back if it is propped at the top.

I did confuse miss the fact that you specified Chalinochromis.


----------



## Jaciesla

Well I ended up going with four Altolamprologus compressiceps and a pair of Neolamprologus ocellatus. My fish guy had them and I couldnt pass up the good buy! There are usually none of either species around here so they are currently living in a ten gallon until my 39 is set up and established properly. I am planning on getting more of each species as well as some Paracyprichromis nigripinnis in the near future. The shellies sure are entertaining to watch. Oh and I also got a little albino long fin pleco.


----------

